
Bone chemistry reveals royal lifestyle of Richard III - curtis
http://phys.org/news/2014-08-bone-chemistry-reveals-royal-lifestyle.html
======
curtis
From the article:

> Isotope analysis of bone and tooth material from King Richard III has
> revealed previously unknown details of his early life and the change in his
> diet when he became King two years and two months before he was killed at
> the Battle of Bosworth.

------
theoh
On a related point, if you google '"richard III" "psychotic"' you get a huge
number of hits, all confusing psychosis with psychopathy (many from
descriptions of productions of Shakespeare's play). Really depressing and bad
news that people in the literary/cultural/historical world can't keep this
distinction straight, if they ever even noticed it.

------
PeterWhittaker
Fascinating how the different times to renew bones (15 years for the femur, ~3
for a rib) provide info about average diet during those times. Good read.

